# CD Burn Issue - drive in use



## queenbee729 (Jul 28, 2011)

Please help! I am trying to burn a cd and I receive the following message "Windows Media Player cannot burn to the disc because the drive is in use. Wait a few minutes for other burning tasks to complete and then try again". 

I am not trying to burn anything but one playlist. I have even restarted the computer several times, but whenever I back in it, I keep getting the same message, and if something is trying to burn without me realizing it, how do I find out what it is and stop it? any assistance will be greatly appreicated!


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Windows isn't saying that something is being burned; it's saying that the drive is in use. Most likely program using the drive? Explorer itself. (This is why most people use a third-party program to burn CDs.

If you are using Windows itself to burn the disk, try this: Set up your files to be burned. However, before you start the burning, click on another drive. Then, *right-click *on the optical drive and start the burning.


----------

